# Avic Avic enclosure



## slims88 (Apr 1, 2013)

1. Is a 10 gallon tank (sideways of course), large enough for A. Avic

2. I have to keep the spider hidden. Parents are fine with my G. Rosea, but they do not want more T's in the house. 

What kind of lighting requirements are needed to let the T know when it's day or night? My closet has a light, so I could easily turn a light on or off to show time of day.


I really want an arboreal T, but unless I can keep it hidden, it won't happen. I won't subject a T to an environment it won't like, so at this point, it's basically how can I do it while making sure the T is happy, and how I can still see my T and enjoy it.


----------



## fatalxiceman (Apr 1, 2013)

how big is the a avic? t's dont really like light.


----------



## slims88 (Apr 2, 2013)

The one at my LPS has a legspan of about 3". 

Going through mail to order a sling or anything else won't work, as I attend college classes during the day, and work in the evenings, so not home to intercept packages.


----------



## spiiderwebb (Apr 2, 2013)

If your A. Avic is still at 3", a 10g tank should be fine. My A. Avic is in a 10g tank and barely moves around much, but has plenty of room and she's at 3.5" and growing. It's her permanant home and will be suitable 
for her as an adult as well.  

Also, becareful with lighting on an A. Avic, because they need lots of humidity (I recommend 60-85%, 60 being bare minimum) and lighting might dry out the cage too quickly, and you'll end up with a dehydrated T.


----------



## poisoned (Apr 2, 2013)

You don't need any lightning. If you really want it, give it a small LED or something, so you won't burn the house and use too much electricity.


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 2, 2013)

I VERY much agree, you don't need any artificial lighting, I just use the natural course of a typical day/night cycle, a heat lamp etc will dry the substrate very fast, if it's already dry then the only alternative is to burn, you will save lots of money not buying any lights.


----------



## slims88 (Apr 3, 2013)

So would an avic avic setup in a closet, with only a 70watt bulb providing distinction between night and day, be sufficient for the T's needs?


----------



## poisoned (Apr 3, 2013)

slims88 said:


> So would an avic avic setup in a closet, with only a 70watt bulb providing distinction between night and day, be sufficient for the T's needs?


It has been answered in this topic. You don't need any light at all. It poses a fire threat and you could cook your T.


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with poisoned.


----------



## slims88 (Apr 3, 2013)

poisoned said:


> It has been answered in this topic. You don't need any light at all. It poses a fire threat and you could cook your T.


Not a direct light on the tank. I have a walk in closet I could stash the tank in, so the light would just be the regular house light that lights my closet.

I'm thinking turn it on in the mornings when I go to work, turn it off around sunset time. I have a basement room, so my bedroom window doesn't provide much light to my room even on really sunny days.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 3, 2013)

my 5+" female 
A. avic
A. versi
A. purpurea 

are all housed in these http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-1-Gal-Canister/16408650 and are/have been seemingly fine.
Appropriate ventilation drilled in the lid and container itself, 
a chunk of cork bark slab in the back
some silk flora from the dollar store
and some substrate = around 10$ total for a nice looking enclosure 


as far as ambient lighting goes, a regular room light wont hurt your t any. May get yelled at for the powerbill, but what do ya do? 



As a side question, why get a pet tarantula if you have to keep it all Anne Frank style?


----------



## slims88 (Apr 4, 2013)

grayzone said:


> my 5+" female
> A. avic
> A. versi
> A. purpurea
> ...


My closet opens up so it can be very visible in my room. My parents leave my bedroom alone, my G Rosea I have on top of my DVD holder in the main area of the basement. I was planning on putting the Avic tank on my desk in my room, but since they don't want me to have more T's, in the closet would still leave it visible to me, yet easily concealed from my parents. 

Quite a change in me, 25 living at home, trying to hide tarantula enclosures. I think I like this better than the teenager trying to hide illicit substances.


----------

